# A week in Essaouira (non-motorhome)



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm flying to Essaouira for a week in April with my daughter-in-law for a cultural experience that includes natural dyeing and weaving. No driving involved and everything organised, staying in a (known) riad. Just a couple of questions, if anyone can advise:

1. Which is the best currency to take?
2. Internet access - any tips?
3. What not to go without?
4. What to avoid at all costs?
5. Dress code?
6. No-no's:

Thanks. Sure my d-i-law knows chapter and verse, but second opinions always welcome. Thank you.

PS> This topic sure has gone quiet!:surprise:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

They are all googling Essaouira, have you spelt that correctly.I would take US dollars.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

cabby said:


> They are all googling Essaouira, have you spelt that correctly.I would take US dollars.


Dear cabby, I passed my 11+ spelling test 100% when I was 8. Any mistakes are purely age/finger related. That said, if I'm in doubt I look it up. My well-thumbed dictionary has been replaced by online resources now. Writing English well... no, perfectly, is my profession. I don't always bother to be word perfect here, but professionally I do.000


----------



## blindwatchertrev (Nov 4, 2011)

HermanHymer said:


> I'm flying to Essaouira for a week in April with my daughter-in-law for a cultural experience that includes natural dyeing and weaving. No driving involved and everything organised, staying in a (known) riad. Just a couple of questions, if anyone can advise:
> 
> Given the relatively recent atrocious events in other parts of North Africa, do you have any concerns as to your well being whilst in Morocco? I realise of course that if we curtail our activities then the terrorists have succeeded in their aims but that said, I feel that in certain countries, discretion is the better part of valour. What is the current Foreign Office advice regarding travel to Morocco? Sorry to introduce a negative element but would be very interested to know your approach. Trev.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Trev, yes but North Africa is a big place. That said, my approach is "considered evaluation and sensible behaviour".

1. I lived in Africa for 50 years and 50:50 the last 12 years. So I am no stranger to violent life. You learn to live around it.
2. Recommendations - my daughter-in-law goes there regularly she knows the ropes. Been reading Desert Detours informative newsletter for some time.
3. Essaouira is off the beaten track, not in the hotbeds of political turmoil. Flying into Ess. direct.
4. We'll be staying in the locale, not travelling anywhere more vulnerable.
5. Philosophical outlook - I've had my 3 score years and 10 - these are the bonus years. If my ticket comes up, it could just as easily be a heart attack, an RTA, a hijacker, a plane crash, whatever.
6. My will and my affairs are in order (except I haven't yet finished sorting out my crap that no-one will want when I'm gone.)
7. London, Paris, Berlin...? Probably safer in Essaouira.

Unless of course, you know something I don't???? Hence my request for advice.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

PS Trev, I took your advice and read up travel advisories from UK, USA and Canada - no specific threats, but a general warning to be aware of local and internationally inspired activity especially in high traffic tourist venues. Who knows how the US President's pronouncements will affect things in the weeks ahead.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I was there 3 years ago in Essaouira (in mymotorhome) there is an aire there at the southere end of the sea front.. Interesting town, the old Portuguese part is a bit touristy but worth while a wonder. Don't miss the harbour. There is a an array of taverna type fast food stalls at its entrance where you can eat excellent seafood very cheaply.

We were there for about 5 days and it was very windy for 4 of them. It's notorious for wind. Part of its famed surfing reputation. Hippy surfers there since the 70s have ensured plenty of English spoken but if you go to the modern part of the city you will have to brush up on your school french.

If you are taking cash euros are best, larger enterprises or tourist outlets will take them and they are easily changed about 10 dirums to the euro.

Dress code fine except for bikinis away from beach. What to avoid camel rides on the beach. Also learn to refuse commercial approaches firmly and with good humour. 

Internet easy extremely fast (you can watch TV) on it althougo Moorroco. Buy a mifi before you go and when you get there take your passport into a Maroctelecom shop and ask for an internet only sim card. 

Any other questions feel free. We spent 3 months in Maroc and really enjoyed it.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Thank you - really helpful advice. 

Luckily - well not due to luck, but thanks to A levels and the Alliance Francaise, I'm fluent in French. 

My Samsung tablet has a sim feature so surely that would suffice although I also have an oldish Huawei mifi. 

I looked up the weather on Holiday Weather and it seems like the temps are very modest around the year - average max 15 degrees in April, so definitely not bikini weather! It has to be at least 30 before I'll even stick my toes into the sea/pool. So no problem - all swimwear modest or not so, retired a LONG time ago.


----------



## blindwatchertrev (Nov 4, 2011)

HermanHymer said:


> Trev, yes but North Africa is a big place. That said, my approach is "considered evaluation and sensible behaviour".
> 
> 1. I lived in Africa for 50 years and 50:50 the last 12 years. So I am no stranger to violent life. You learn to live around it.
> 2. Recommendations - my daughter-in-law goes there regularly she knows the ropes. Been reading Desert Detours informative newsletter for some time.
> ...


Very commendable approach and an unimpeachable philosophy. Enjoy your holiday. ATB Trev.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

PPS My son (he's toured in Maroc) forbade me to go alone in my moho. (Not that I would have gone alone in any case.) So this trip is the next best thing for me. A taster trip will be fine.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Pretty much what Dick said. :smile:

We enjoyed our stay there back in April 2013 (with moho).

Harbour area and city walls great to wander around especially if the boats are in with their catch of the day.

We stayed in the Guardien parking area overlooking the sea just before the harbour. The fish restaurant stalls nearby do a roaring trade with the tourists, one of the chefs took a liking to my shoes and offered me a lobster meal in exchange, turned him down as they were my best pair. :smile:

We spent many hours wandering around the markets and there seemed to us to be far less hassle from touts there than at other markets in other towns.

Its a great place and we would go again if we ever returned to Morocco.


pete


----------

